# القاموس الهندسي المصور



## ahmed shawky (5 أكتوبر 2012)

*القاموس الهندسي المصور*

*
القاموس الهندسي المصور :: قاموس رائع غني عن التعريف يحتوي علي جميع الكلمات والمصطلحات الهندسية في المجالات الاتية: 

- هندسة الاتصالات - هندسة الحاسبات ونظم التحكم - هندسة قوي (باور) - 
هندسة الطيران - هندسة كيميائية - هندسة ميكاترونيكس - هندسة ميكانيكا - 
هندسة علوم الفلك - هندسة السيارات 

عند البحث عن كلمة فان 
القاموس ياتي بمعناها اما لو كنا نبحث عن كلمة بمصطلح ما نقوم بوضع علامة
صح في خانة تعبيرات لكي ياتي لنا بكل المصطلحات التي تحوي هذه الكلمة 
ومعانيها *



*طريقة البحث:*







*عند
اختيار خاصية تعبيرات فان ذلك يعنى ايجاد كل التعبيرات التى جاءت فيها 
الكلمة المراد البحث عنها وعدم اختيار هذه الخاصية تعنى ايجاد الكلمات 
المفردة فقط، واختيار خاصية تجريد تعنى إيجاد الكلمة وجميع التصريفات 
الخاصة بها *
*
ملاحظة هامة: *
* - جميع الكلمات الانجليزية الموجودة فى القاموس تظهر بالحروف الصغيرة فقط*







*يوجد لعبة لتعلم الكلمات الانجليزي *

* ملحوظة اخيرة... القاموس بصيغه VCD وي مكن تسجيلة على CD باستخدام برنامج Virtual Drive..*

*البرنامج من رفعى الخاص وعلى لينك سريع جدا ويدعم الاستكمال *

*لتحميل البرنامج*

eng-arabicengineering dictionary.rar

*باسوورد فك الضغط*

فى المرفقات

*لتحميل برنامج*

*Virtual Drive وهو ايضا من رفعى الخاص وبالسريال الخاص به*


virtual drive.rar


*
1- عند البحث عن كلمة انجليزي أنقر على ( إنجليزي ) اسفل الشاشة لاختيار القاموس الإنجليزي
2- اكتب الكلمة الإنجليزية (فى مكان البحث) ثم اضغط مفتاح "بحث" تظهر لك 
قائمة بها الكلمة التى المراد بحثها واقرب الكلمات لها فى شكل الحروف وتظهر
مرتبة ابجديا وهذة الخاصية تعطى لك فرصة للتعرف على الكلمات الصحيحة حتى 
اذا كتبت الكلمة المراد بحثها خطأ لانها تأتى بأقرب الكلمات المشتركة فى 
حروف الكلمة 
3- بالنقر على أي كلمة فى القائمة تسمع طريقة النطق الصحيحة لها ويظهر المعنى العربي المقابل لها 
4- يمكن التحرك على القائمة الإنجليزية بالأسهم إلى أعلى وإلى اسفل
5- بالنقر على النوع تظهر لك أنواع الصرف المختلفة وبالنقر المزدوج على أي
واحد منها تظهر لك معانية فقط، فى حالة وجود صورة توضيحية للمصطلح او 
الكلمة تظهر الصور مصغرة اسفل الكلمات بالضغط عليها يمكنك تكبير الصورة 
6- يوجد زر إلغاء لمسح البحث الحالي لإجراء بحث جديد 
7- خيارات البحث
8- عند البحث عن كلمة عربية انقر على (عربي ) اسفل الشاشة لاختيار القاموس العربي
9- اكتب الكلمة العربية (فى مكان البحث) ثم اضغط مفتاح "بحث" تظهر لك قائمة بها الكلمة المراد بحثها
10- بالنقر على أي كلمة فى القائمة تظهر جميع المرادفات (فى مربع 
المرادفات على شكل شجرة وكل كلمة تنسدل تحتها باقى معانيها) الإنجليزية 
التى وردت بها الكلمة العربية
11- بالنقر على اى مرادف إنجليزي فى شجرة المرادفات نسمع نطق المرادف*


​


----------



## ahmed shawky (5 أكتوبر 2012)

*شرح تنصيب برنامج virtual drive لتشغيل القاموس*























































*نذهب الى الملف المراد ونقوم بعمل الاتى*






*فى النهايه نجد الملف هكذا ونستطيع استخدامه*










والباسوورمشاهدة المرفق New Text Document (2).txtد لفك الضغط مره اخرى فى المرفق الجديد


​


----------



## allaouamc (10 أكتوبر 2012)

شكراااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## ahmed shawky (11 أكتوبر 2012)

allaouamc قال:


> شكراااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا



اشكر ردك الطيب بارك الله فيك

​


----------



## فقيه العرب (25 أكتوبر 2012)

مشكووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووورا


----------



## ahmed shawky (25 أكتوبر 2012)

فقيه العرب قال:


> مشكووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووورا




لا شكر على واجب​


----------



## ahmad elseady (26 أكتوبر 2012)

يمكن تسطيب البرنامج على ويندوز 7 وجزاك الله خير


----------



## ahmed shawky (26 أكتوبر 2012)

ahmad elseady قال:


> يمكن تسطيب البرنامج على ويندوز 7 وجزاك الله خير




يمكن تسطيبه على اى اصدار​


----------



## Quad HD (2 نوفمبر 2012)

السلام عليكم
اخى الفاضل ليتك المديافير لا يعمل برجاء الرفع مره اخرى جزاك الله خيراً


----------



## md beida (3 نوفمبر 2012)

:32:


----------



## ahmed shawky (4 ديسمبر 2012)

*ده اللينك الجديد للبرنامج ومن غير باسوورد لفك*



ENG-arabicengineering dictionary .rar​


----------



## mechanic power (5 يناير 2013)

جزاك الله خيرا"


----------



## hameed77 (13 يناير 2013)

مشكوووووووووووووووووووووووووووور وجزاك الله خير


----------



## wasooo (16 يناير 2013)

رائع جدااااااااااا


----------



## صفوان حديد (1 فبراير 2013)

جزاكَ الله كل خير على البرنامج .. ولكن صيغة البرنامج غير مُعرفة للتنصيب !

كيف يمكن تشغل صيغة ال vcd !!?


----------



## matrixe123 (3 فبراير 2013)

صفوان حديد قال:


> جزاكَ الله كل خير على البرنامج .. ولكن صيغة البرنامج غير مُعرفة للتنصيب !
> 
> كيف يمكن تشغل صيغة ال vcd !!?




اخى العزيز اقرا الشرح جيدا فانا شرحت كيفيه التسطيب مع الصور ​


----------



## صفوان حديد (8 فبراير 2013)

جداً مُتأسف ما انتبهت للبرنامج ..

جاري تحميله


----------



## ahmedvay (16 فبراير 2013)

*شكرا على البرنامج وجزاك الله خيرا*


----------



## ابو قسور (7 مارس 2013)

جزاك الله خير مشكوووور على الجهد المميز


----------



## e.m.a88 (22 مارس 2013)

مشكور


----------



## ahmed shawky (28 أبريل 2013)

صفوان حديد قال:


> جداً مُتأسف ما انتبهت للبرنامج ..
> 
> جاري تحميله





ahmedvay قال:


> *شكرا على البرنامج وجزاك الله خيرا*





ابو قسور قال:


> جزاك الله خير مشكوووور على الجهد المميز





e.m.a88 قال:


> مشكور




اتمنى دوام الاستفاده للجميع ان شاء الله​


----------



## ahmed saeed lindo (30 ديسمبر 2013)

اشكرك ياهندسة على الموضوع 
لكن الان انا اردت ان احمل القاموس فوجدت لينك التحميل لايعمل 
فأستسمحك ان تقوم برفعه على لينك اخر 
وشكرا


----------



## ahmed shawky (3 مارس 2014)

تم تجديد الينكات وللتحميل من هنا

DepositFiles

ارجو من الاداره تجديد اللينك فى الموضوع الرئيسى حتى يتمكن المستخدم من ايجاده بسهوله​


----------

